# A Real Bargain?



## caulkhead

Hi All,

This Autosleeper Wilton seems to be too good to be true. The price is around 10,000 less than other dealers are asking for same model, age etc. A mistake do you think? If it wasnt at the other end of the country to us, I would be tempted to go look because the layout is just what we are looking for.
Web Page Name 
CaulkheadAutosleeper Wilton


----------



## Wizzo

10 grand pays for an awful lot of backward and forward trips! Why not go and have a look?

Much as we would have liked to buy locally, we have just purchased a motorhome from 'way darn sarf' when there was one on our doorstep in the Midlands. It wasn't a matter of price in the end it was more that the one we bought just felt right. We could only find 2 in the whole country for sale that were the right age/money!

JohnW


----------



## ThursdaysChild

If I were not in foreign parts, I'd be off to Ayr like a shot. Just what we would like to buy for the kids and grandchildren to share - and to let in between.


----------



## Devonboy

caulkhead.

Looks a cracking van & well worth a visit. Worth a train ride to check it out.


----------



## cabby

do we not have a member that is local who will volunteer to check it out for him.Or a trades person who can check the dealer is ok.before the van is sold.

cabby


----------



## caulkhead

Thanks for the replies folks,

However, the more I look at the ad the more I'm thinking the price is a mistake. £24,995 should buy a van of this type from around 2004/2005. Given the spec, the mileage and the overall condition, plus the fact that Autosleepers seem to fetch a few thousand more than similar marques, this van is remarkably cheap. The thing is, do I phone to check that the price is correct, thus alerting them to the fact that they may have made an error. Or, do I arrange to go up and view/test drive and just hope that all is kosher. Ayr is a long way to go from the IOW on a fools mission. You know what they say - "if something appears too good to be true, it probably is!!!"

Caulkhead


----------



## bigbazza

It looks a very professional advert with the price on twice, so why doubt it :?:


----------



## cliffhanger

Hi

Looks genuine, if I was on the west coast I'd check it out for you, but I'm over on the east coast. Too far.

Cliff


----------



## paulmold

Phone them to check price. If it is a mistake they are not obliged to sell at that price.


----------



## paulmold

Phone them to check price. If it is a mistake they are not obliged to sell at that price.


----------



## paulmold

Phone them to check price. If it is a mistake they are not obliged to sell at that price.


----------



## paulmold

Phone them to check price. If it is a mistake they are not obliged to sell at that price.


----------



## boringfrog

*Again*



paulmold said:


> Phone them to check price. If it is a mistake they are not obliged to sell at that price.


Say that again... :wink:


----------



## caulkhead

> It looks a very professional advert with the price on twice, so why doubt it Question Smile


You could be right, its just that it just seems to cheap. I am going to phone in the morning to check it out.

Caulkhead


----------



## cabby

if it is right then do put a refundable deposit on it to save it for you. please let us know how you get on.

cabby

as a matter of interest, you might find that it is cheaper to fly up there than drive.just to sort out the van before an exchange etc.


----------



## caulkhead

Just an update for anyone interested!

As I thought, the Wilton's price was a mistake. It should have been £34,995, so a simple typo had me all excited  

Caulkhead


----------



## boringfrog

*Rimor*



caulkhead said:


> Just an update for anyone interested!
> 
> As I thought, the Wilton's price was a mistake. It should have been £34,995, so a simple typo had me all excited
> 
> Caulkhead


 Shame, what about tbe 2008 Rimor for the same $$, is that a typo or about the right price for the year/milage?


----------



## cabby

did they offer to send you a £10 voucher for pointing out that mistake :lol: :lol: being the cinical person that I am, maybe the mistake was a pr stunt for getting the phone ringing.

cabby


----------



## caulkhead

Unfortunately no voucher was offered  However, they generously said to pop in next time I was passing for a wee dram :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I was just one of a number of potential buyers of what could have been "bargain of the year" and had the price been correct I think that I would have been well beaten in the race to get there first.

Caulkhead


----------



## rosalan

Keep looking there are certainly bargains out there. Over the last few weeks we have found that some vans never make it to the papers, they are sold before the dealer has them or in my case I have twice bought a van on the day it arrived at the dealers and find that I am paying less and getting more than for vans that have sat around for a while. Nothing however is better value than a dealer you feel you can trust. There is a list on the home page although I found a couple not on there.
Alan


----------

